# European Mount



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is the deal. I got a buck last year and put it in the freezer. Then ice fishing rolled around and had to make room for all the fillets and had to move it outside for the winter. Well, Ive kinda neglected it since the thaw and now its starting to smell. Anyone willing to do it for me within a hour drive of Livonia?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

heres one i did for a member of this sight last week that was basically in the same situation... sat in his garage since nov and smelled to high hell... they can be done... but appreciate what your taxy will go through to get it done:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got one done and had another one dropped off at the taxidermist in highland. His work is also hilighted below in a thread titled " a product of field & stream taxidermy." 

Great work, great price.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I will do it but, I am not an hour away. I am closer to two.


----------

